# [Video] I've been testing and documenting my thoughts on the 4 Rinseless Wash products I've tried



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Morning Darlings,

I wasn't sure the best way of doing this, one post per product or one post with all the different videos in it, I've gone with the latter so as not to spam you all.

Over the summer I have experimented with Rinseless Wash for the first time, and now I'm a full convert. Due to the ONR shortage I ended up having to try out quite a few, so I decided to vlog it, below are my findings for ONR, Wolfgangs Uber Rinseless, Feynlab Pure Rinseless and McKee's N-914 with the big gold sponge.

ONR:





Feynlab Pure Rinseless:





Wolfgangs Uber Rinseless:





McKee's N-914 and Big Gold Sponge:





Final thoughts:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Probably need to get your hands on Absolute as well


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Clean and Shiny said:


> Probably need to get your hands on Absolute as well


Would you be interested in sending me a sample to review? I'd certainly be happy to give it the Llama treatment. I've reached the end of what I need to try in terms of purchasing stuff at the moment but I'm only to happy to review a sample. I can afford the time, but not the cost.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Samples, did someone mention Absolute samples?
Hell yeah I'm in for that !


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I tend to agree with your views. I picked up Griots Brilliant Finish when I couldn’t get ONR last time and that has been very similar to it, and I’d happily use it again. Feynlab can sometimes be too much for average sealants and waxes and degrade them too quickly, so a lighter rinseless wash is handy to have, as is one to use on windows and as a QD, drying aid, clay lube, even if they are not the best at it, they are still good. I’ve just picked up 5 litres of Bouncer’s R.C.D. Rinseless to replace the Griots to give that a go.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

roscopervis said:


> I tend to agree with your views. I picked up Griots Brilliant Finish when I couldn’t get ONR last time and that has been very similar to it, and I’d happily use it again. Feynlab can sometimes be too much for average sealants and waxes and degrade them too quickly, so a lighter rinseless wash is handy to have, as is one to use on windows and as a QD, drying aid, clay lube, even if they are not the best at it, they are still good. I’ve just picked up 5 litres of Bouncer’s R.C.D. Rinseless to replace the Griots to give that a go.


Such a shame about Bouncers isn't it? Not to go off topic. What I've largely found is that ONR is still the standard setter. Feynlab is better for cleaning, but that has its drawbacks like you say.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

I love Rinseless washes! It might scratch the paint a bit more but it's something i'm content with. I still usually pressure wash first. N914 has been my staple so far.

Carpro's ech20 is excellent as well. Beautiful finish.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

noorth said:


> I love Rinseless washes! It might scratch the paint a bit more but it's something i'm content with. I still usually pressure wash first. N914 has been my staple so far.
> 
> Carpro's ech20 is excellent as well. Beautiful finish.


Yeah I'm sold for sure. Being mobile with a water tank in the van, I've found I can get an extra car done before needing to refill too (I do pre rinse the vast majority of cars, only pure Rinseless if I did it less than a week before and it's not that dusty). Feynlab is one that's surprised me the most, I am looking forward to trying that this winter. I'll do a comparison to Autofoam once the cars are getting proper caked up.

The big gold sponge has surprised me, it's SO good.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Those RW sponges' are high on my radar actually.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv only ever used the Griots Rinseless, bit am now using Touch-Less from a pump sprayer while I get my kit out, quick rinse over with a hose then Rinseless wash and I'm done with a dry car. Takes much less time and when the car isn't filthy works really well. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Kenan said:


> Iv only ever used the Griots Rinseless, bit am now using Touch-Less from a pump sprayer while I get my kit out, quick rinse over with a hose then Rinseless wash and I'm done with a dry car. Takes much less time and when the car isn't filthy works really well.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Yeah RW is so much more efficient in some ways and just enjoyable for me. Its more my style. The best part is you don't have to worry so much about soap residue. Last wash i didn't even really leave the car bone dry i just like it air dry after using my wet towels to wipedown the car, i never even bothered with a drying towel. It was overcast however and very cool.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> Yeah I'm sold for sure. Being mobile with a water tank in the van, I've found I can get an extra car done before needing to refill too (I do pre rinse the vast majority of cars, only pure Rinseless if I did it less than a week before and it's not that dusty). Feynlab is one that's surprised me the most, I am looking forward to trying that this winter. I'll do a comparison to Autofoam once the cars are getting proper caked up.
> 
> The big gold sponge has surprised me, it's SO good.


Is that the Mckee’s or Optimum Big Gold Sponge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

I have been rinsless’ing for years but just now have decided to give the sponges a try. I’ve used the BRS and will try the UBS next.

Not sold on them with initial use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you leave the BRS to soak overnight before first use? You don't need to do this with the UBS.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

NeilG40 said:


> Did you leave the BRS to soak overnight before first use? You don't need to do this with the UBS.


From what I’ve read optimum changed foam and no need to soak or store in ONR anymore.

I used N914 and let it soak for 3-4 hours before using.

The foam feels identical to the UBS to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I didn't soak it, there's zero instructions on the BGS packaging but it didn't seem detrimental to the performance of the sponge in my mind (having used it loads since). Really enjoy washing with it too, far nicer than a mitt or cloth for Rinseless.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Coatings said:


> I have been rinsless’ing for years but just now have decided to give the sponges a try. I’ve used the BRS and will try the UBS next.
> 
> Not sold on them with initial use.
> 
> ...


I think i will try one soon. But i am getting more comfortable - and enjoying it - using lots of towels and they never go back into the solution. Maybe i will just load up on some new towels.

What towels do you like? I seem to prefer 350 edgeless over the 500gsm. They are Korean towels sold by Detail Popo. I want to get the right towels of course. Mike(The Guz) just put me onto the TRC 365 for polish removal. Finally a towel i like!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

noorth said:


> I think i will try one soon. But i am getting more comfortable - and enjoying it - using lots of towels and they never go back into the solution. Maybe i will just load up on some new towels.
> 
> What towels do you like? I seem to prefer 350 edgeless over the 500gsm. They are Korean towels sold by Detail Popo. I want to get the right towels of course. Mike(The Guz) just put me onto the TRC 365 for polish removal. Finally a towel i like!


I've been enjoying the in2detailing 350gsm towels. Here's a thing though, doing this commercially I'd need so many that half my van would be full of towels (it's about 1/4 atm 😅) so the sponge has a lot going for it from that perspective.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

SuperchargedLlama said:


> I've been enjoying the in2detailing 350gsm towels. Here's a thing though, doing this commercially I'd need so many that half my van would be full of towels (it's about 1/4 atm 😅) so the sponge has a lot going for it from that perspective.


Very true, I'm just a hobbyist. Like i don't need a ton of pads. I can just quickly wash my pad throw in the dryer for 30min and go back to work.  But i finally found my pad the orange CCS and HDO pad from lake country. I will be slowly stocking up in them. 4-5 would be nice. I have just the one now. My favorite pad after 4+ years 

I usually just lightly polish my car once a year. Something like sonax perfect finish and i actually really enjoyed using Labo's Leale a few days back. Nice polish. Zero dust with about 1 min working sets and easy wipeoff.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

noorth said:


> Very true, I'm just a hobbyist. Like i don't need a ton of pads. I can just quickly wash my pad throw in the dryer for 30min and go back to work.  But i finally found my pad the orange CCS and HDO pad from lake country. I will be slowly stocking up in them. 4-5 would be nice. I have just the one now. My favorite pad after 4+ years
> 
> I usually just lightly polish my car once a year. Something like sonax perfect finish and i actually really enjoyed using Labo's Leale a few days back. Nice polish.


It's actually annoying doing it professionally but in a can, because you can't just carry loads of products (not true, if I had a transit sized van I would be fine, but I run a Combo so I'm a bit limited on space) due to the huge variety cars I work on. When it was just mine I was able to find tune my products to my car.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

noorth said:


> I think i will try one soon. But i am getting more comfortable - and enjoying it - using lots of towels and they never go back into the solution. Maybe i will just load up on some new towels.
> 
> What towels do you like? I seem to prefer 350 edgeless over the 500gsm. They are Korean towels sold by Detail Popo. I want to get the right towels of course. Mike(The Guz) just put me onto the TRC 365 for polish removal. Finally a towel i like!


I use both TRC 500 and 350. I like platinum pluffles best but they are not a ton better. All work well for rinseless. 

I like the 365 and 300 for polish removal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

